# Selling my boat



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice boat if you're looking for something to get you out on the lake this year. Unfortunately, I don't do much "playing" on the water these days and I hate seeing it sit there.

https://www.ksl.com/classifieds/listing/52019711


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Not in the market for a money pit but in your add it would go a long ways for the picture if the boat was unwrapped and perhaps a few pictures of the interior.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

That's funny because there are 15 pictures in my ad. Of both; it unwrapped and of the interior.

...and yes they can be money pits at times. This one hasn't ever been but I may have just got lucky.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I need to go back to school and learn how to pay attention. 

I didn't even see the option to view all of them. 

Now I'm going to go take a nap. Perhaps I'll figure things out sooner or later.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

*B*reak
*O*ut
*A*nother
*T*housand

Two happy days when you buy a boat - the day you bring it home and the day you sell it.

I still enjoy mine, not ready to sell. Nice boat though!


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

That’s a clean boat! Im amazed how good the gel coat looks and how nice the upholstery is. 
I sold my Lund last fall after never having the time to use it. Few weeks ago the buyer texts me. The boat needs a rebuilt motor and is upset about it. I see the boat on KSL now for over twice what I sold it for. 
So true about the day you buy than sell a boat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

High Desert Elk said:


> *B*reak
> *O*ut
> *A*nother
> *T*housand
> ...


I've had my SeaRay for 20 years now, its easily the cheapest toy I've ever owned. In 20 years I've only replaced the shifter cables, a fuel filter and sparkplug wires.

Back to the OP, nice boat... too nice for my fish guts to get all over it hehe

-DallanC


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

High Desert Elk said:


> *B*reak
> *O*ut
> *A*nother
> *T*housand
> ...


A little boat humor, that's all. Mine is 10 yrs and still going strong. Have only had to replace an ignition module so far.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I’m really quite torn about selling it. Seems all the kids have grown up and it isn’t really meant for fishing so it just doesn’t fit my needs anymore.

Not sure what I’ll do with all the empty garage space once it’s gone.


----------



## Slockem (Nov 29, 2016)

That is a sweet, clean, boat, I can tell you took good care of it, that will be a great deal for someone!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow. That is a nice looking clean boat. Good luck.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Sold.


----------

